# Mach ich mich Strafbar?



## Xcurse (18. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte für einen bekannten Photoshop 7.0 ersteigern und habe diese Entdeckung gemacht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2301886158&category=28868 

Mache ich mich strafbar wenn ich das ersteigere und es stellt sich irgendwann heraus das es eine raubkopie ist? Kann ich mich vielleicht irgendwie absichern z.B. Rechnung verlangen oder so?


----------



## Carndret (18. Januar 2003)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei Onlinezahlungen so abläuft aber ich denke das geht per Abbuchung oder?
Wenn ja kannst du die ja zumindest eine Kopie des Kontoauszuges zukommen lassen und vielleicht mal nachfragen wie viel die "original" gekostet hat  .

Nee im Erst, mir sieht es halt eher aus als ob der gerne Software von Sofline runterläd ("kauft") und die dann günstig weitergibt ... 

Username: softline*5* ... 
Bewertungen: 0 
Weitere Artikel des Verkäufers: 
- WinXP Pro (klar gleich 3 mal)
- OfficeXP Pro (ja auch gleich 2x, man kann ja nie wissen...)
- Macromedia Flash Pro (auch hier 2x)
- Photoshop 7.0 Pro (auch 2 mal, kannste gleich bei der anderen weiterbieten wenn du verlierst...)


9 CDs und 4 Produkte...
So mehr sag ich nicht...


----------



## Xcurse (18. Januar 2003)

Der könnte mir ja eine Rechnung mit der CD zuschicken nachdem ich das Geld überwiesen habe


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Xcurse _
> *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2301886158&category=28868 *



Ich glaube, ein Klick auf den Link erklärt alles, oder?
Raubkopie ist Raubkopie.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

hier ein tipp den ich nur jeden ans herz legen kann:
ersteiger dir bei ebay photoshop 5 für 10€, 
kauf dir die update version von photoshop 7 für 250€ und du 
sparst fast 1000€


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (18. Januar 2003)

guck dir einfach die end user license agreements an und du weisst es ...


----------



## Xcurse (18. Januar 2003)

Hat sich erledigt. Der Artikel wurde anscheinend gelöscht.
Da hat wohl ebay was gesperrt oder jemand hat kalte füßte bekommen


----------



## Carndret (18. Januar 2003)

Ja, der Link ging genau nach meinem Post nicht mehr. Ich wollte noch mal nachschauen, aber plötzlich ging nichts mehr ... ich dachte mein Browser spinnt, aber daran lag es ja offensichtlich nicht 

@smallB: danke der Tipp ist wirklich gut. Ich wußte gar nicht das man auch von der 5er auf die 7er updaten kann.


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, geht das
Photoshop 7 Update ab der
Version 4 von Photoshop.

Laut amazon sogar mit jeder
Version von Photoshop, ausser 
Photoshop LE und Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Xcurse (19. Januar 2003)

> ersteiger dir bei ebay photoshop 5 für 10€,



Leider bekommt man kein Photoshop 5 für 10 Euro. Das sind alles die LE Versionen und die kann man leider nicht updaten. Vielleicht kommt man ja billig an eine 4er Version.

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich mir die Version 4, 5 oder 6 in englisch hole. Kann ich das dann mit dem 7er Update in deutsch updaten? Und ist das dann komplett in Deutsch?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Januar 2003)

Meines Wissens sind Cross-Updates zwischen versch. Sprachversionen bei Adobe nicht möglich.

Ein Update auf Photoshop 7 zu dem günstigen Updatepreis ist bereits ab Version 3.0 möglich. Allerdings muss man sich bei jeder Neuinstallation einen Freischaltcode von Adobe geben lassen, wenn man nicht mindestens von Version 4.0 (CD!!!!) updated.

Es gibt auch Updates von Elements-Versionen. Die sind aber nicht interessant ... viel zu teuer.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

